# The new foster



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi guys, I have a new dog here. He has no name as of yet, and he's a foster I picked up today at the adoption fair. He is a Siberian / Malamute mix.

I like him a lot so far, the big issue is he's not cat friendly (no duh). So I am fostering him to see if I can work around it, and if he fits in well. He's been playing with Ollie nonstop all afternoon today. Here's some pics of him!

He was abandoned when his owners flew out of state. Because, you know, it was SO hard to bring a dog out of state -_-


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

How do I know he's a Siberian AND Malamute?

30 minutes here, his first chaos...










I can see that I'm really going to enjoy him for a long time 

He flipped the water bowl if you don't see.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

RBark said:


>


Ollies look here is too funny,the dogs a beauty R,hope it works out with the cats.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

R, he's _*gorgeous*_!!!!! I've never seen an all white Siberian or Mal. 

Any ideas on his age? 

What are you thinking about for names?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

If you guys don't notice, one of his eyes is half brown half blue!

Thanks Mr. P.


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

They look like they are already bestfriends, and Ollie looks so happy. I hope you can work around the cat issue, he looks like a keeper!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Renoman said:


> R, he's _*gorgeous*_!!!!! I've never seen an all white Siberian or Mal.
> 
> Any ideas on his age?
> 
> What are you thinking about for names?


No name yet, it's only been a hour and I'm just really happy watching them play right now. The name can be thought about later 

It makes me really, really happy to see Ollie playing like he is. It really really was a good idea to have a second dog here. So I'm very happy.

He is 3 years old!



Dana1384 said:


> They look like they are already bestfriends, and Ollie looks so happy. I hope you can work around the cat issue, he looks like a keeper!


Yeah, it's amazing. They just simply can not stop playing right now....


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

I noticed his eye after you said something, that is really cool looking and I have never seen that before. I always think you need to learn the dogs personality before naming them. Thumper went through like 10 names before we finally decided Thumper because he thinks he is a rabbit.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

RBark said:


>


Well the eye thing makes it a match made in heaven,Ollie does look very happy with his bro mr?.lol.(how about bino? as he looks kinda albino?)

Its not fair i want the excitement of a new pooch again,as much as its nerve racking(especially with the cats) once its all sorted its the best feeling.

He will love the hikes R,and whatever his name DAMM is he handsome.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Hurray! That would be awesome if you can overcome that cat thing. Did Ollie have that issue when you adopted him? I'm surprised that they let you foster even when they knew you had cats. I've never seen an all white sibe/mal.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Gotta love the big cheesy smile and super fuzzy butt. LOL I hope it works out. He looks like a Chili to me. lol


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not basing whether I adopt him or not on whether he gets along with cats or not. I'm basing it on whether I feel comfortable keeping them separate without sacrificing attention to either. 

Durb, when she got my application this was her response:



> THIS IS TERRIFIC Ryan. SURE HOPE WE see you today and thanks for doing a complete form. Look forward to meeting you today!!!! Please come and introduce yourself to me - I am older, thinish, have reddish spikey hair and will be running around like a crazy person. (your situation reminds me of a wonderful placement I made a few years ago, a deaf dog went with someone who was hearing impaired - not great like being a service dog but they are compatible and it is working well.) We have loads of terrific dogs.
> 
> many thanks. BRING OLLIE of course!!


Then after she read my application



> Thanks again Ryan. just read your resume and you are about as close to a PERFECT TEN in the siberian husky dad dept that I can think of. Only thing missing is you're not a vet!! I am pretty excited to meet you and Ollie today and begin work on getting Ollie a new sibling. We have so many excellent dogs it is blowing my mind! see you soon. Wait til you meet Jax... and Keno... and Preston... and Tikaani... and......


And when I got there, she just said to pick a dog and bring it home, I have first pick! I was a bit embarassed because she was making a huge show of it in front of so many people.... Waived all the costs, etc for me and was trying to get me to take home as many as possible. 

But I donated $250 while I was there. I didn't feel right getting the fees waived, I know how much they spend to care for these dogs. 

it was a exciting day and I was happy to meet so many dogs!



Inga said:


> Gotta love the big cheesy smile and super fuzzy butt. LOL I hope it works out. He looks like a Chili to me. lol


I love the fuzzy butt and tail lol.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

He is beautiful, and he does look absolutely perfect with Ollie!(they both have huge 'smiles'!) I hope his love for 'cats' improves, and he is able to stay with you

ETA: You just posted, sounds like he was meant to be


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Inga said:


> Gotta love the big cheesy smile and super fuzzy butt. LOL I hope it works out. He looks like a Chili to me. lol


He does have a great smile doesn't he? He looks very very happy R.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

RBark you are one of a kind! What a huge heart you have and what beautiful dogs! I hope it all works out for you, that is one beautiful dog. Good luck at keeping that white coat nice and clean!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Can you believe it's only been 3 hours?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

He needs a combing.............................................


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

R, he looks great!! Have you tried him around the cats yet to see what he does? Maybe you won't have to separate them after all? And Ollie looks soooo happy. I sure hope it works out!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

R, they look like they've been friends forever!!!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Renoman said:


> R, they look like they've been friends forever!!!


Yeah, really... it's amazing..


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow...he looks SOOOO happy. I LOVE the one with his arm around Ollie and he's just a smiling! Man, he's handsome. Congrats...you've done a great thing!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

MyCharlie said:


> R, he looks great!! Have you tried him around the cats yet to see what he does? Maybe you won't have to separate them after all? And Ollie looks soooo happy. I sure hope it works out!


Not yet i'm going to give it a week before I see what he does. Get him settled in a bit first.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow he's gorgeous! I hope you get to keep him! Ollie looks happy, too.


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

He sure is a great looking dog!!!!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

I can sense OLLIE wont be an ONLY CHILD in the near future.. =P What a great looking dog. Ollie seems to be enjoying his new company.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh R!!! I am SOOO happy for you! Ollie looks happy, too-they do look like they have known each other more than a few hours for sure!! Can't wait to see how this turns out- I have a very good feeling about this, though!! You done good, dad!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow...He is a beauty..

You are very lucky to have found 2 of the prettiest pups I have ever seen. Congrats to ya!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> I've never seen an all white sibe/mal.


Siberians come in all white, but its not quite as common as irish markings (The common Black + White, Grey + White, etc. that you see). Mals also come in white - in fact, it's the only solid color accepted in the breed.

He's a real beauty R. I hope everything works out and we continue to be rained in such adorable pictures of him and Ollie.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info DS!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

No problem


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Squeee!! Nothing better for tiring a dog out than another dog. He's pretty, nice fluffy butt, and Shiner has an eye like that too, half brown, half blue in the same eye. I hope it works out...I have a senior cat that hates dogs and I mostly keep them seperate, except for Ripley, who she tollerates. It can be a pain and I do feel like the cat doesn't get the attention she deserves sometimes. Difficult situation...it's definitely much nicer that my younger cat gets along with all the dogs.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh, he is GORGEOUS!! I'm so happy for you and Ollie!! Congratulations!! I hope it works out.

His eyes are amazing! I've never seen eyes like that before. I'd be staring at them forever if he was mine!! 

Can't wait to see more updates and pictures of him. Also, I can't wait to hear what you decide to name him.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

The sleds say "YAY!!!".








Now you're hooked. In a couple of months you'll be thinking "hmmmmm, maybe... just... one... more..." Really though, congrats and best of luck.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

You must live in a mud pile, harrise. your dogs are NEVER clean. LOL.

Ever thought about growing grass? I mean, don't get me wrong, I know sled dogs are diggers, but the damage hasn't been so bad that grass is dying too much.

Maybe not grow grass, but roll new grass and give it a month to take root. More expensive but more likely to survive the elephant trampling of malamutes.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

That's daily jogging scars.  The snow falls, the sun melts it, the streets and sidewalks run with sludge. That's why I'm starting to grow impatient with winter 'round here. It'd be different if it would snow and not melt for a few weeks. The melting, ugh the melting.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Two handsome boys you have there RBark...sounds like he's yours if you say the word to the rescue, so hopefully things work out well as he settles in more. He and Ollie look like they are having the time of their lives  His parti-eye reminds me of a husky at our dog park, but your boy is much more handsome  He's even fuzzier than Ollie! Does he weigh more? It's hard to tell from the pictures -- they appear roughly the same size.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Shucks..and I was going to make you come adopt a little Sibe we got in. Although t's a girl and I don't know how that would go with Ollie. You were the first person I thought of when I saw her. Wonderful with people, dogs, puppies..but your house is full and that would be a very long road trip. *pouts* 

He's a real handsome boy with a pair of stunning eyes! It looks like Ollie is having a wonderful time too. It's been a while since your last post how are things going?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

It's going good. Even though I was somewhat prepared for it, the playing is very unnerving. I know that the saying for northern breeds is "If there's no blood then it's all play" but it's rather terrifying at times.

Otherwise we went for a bike ride this morning and that went well. Sort of introduced him to the cats and left with pretty much a big question mark as to whether he'll get along or not. I mean... he did a play bow to the cat............. THEN went into a barking frenzy. But no pulling.

So who knows? Looks like it can at least be trained out of him, most likely. I'll figure that out later.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

That's really good to hear! Ollie has come a long way with the cat. I guess it's better to know what to look for and how to go forward with this new boy. You kind of know what you're getting into and not going in head first. 

I can't wait to keep hearing how things are going.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

How did your cats react? With Cassie she reacts to behavior. If the cat acts scared, it makes her want to chase/play If it shows no fear and comes towards her, she doesn't bat an eye.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

The cat screeeeeeeeeeeeeched at him. I'm unsure whether that initated his play bow, i was focusing more on him than the cat. So I'm not sure if the cat did it after he started barking or before. But I'll watch closer in the next interaction. At the very least, he was MUCH more mild than Ollie was when I got him. So that's a good thing.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Just thinking, the new boy and his half-brown eye could make an interesting addition to your signature


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

I should also add he didn't seem to notice the cat until he was about 2' away. In his defense, the cat is white and blended in with the sun (even I didn't realize she was there for a while).

I trust his nose, though, if he DID notice the cat but ignored it until she screeched at him, that's a very very good sign. The one that screeched at him is the cranky 16 year old cat that he will likely never see again because she's a freaking ninja.

Odin doesn't make any noise to the dogs nor does he run, which is why I decided to use Lucky instead. But if Kobe didn't react until she made noises, then he should do very good with Odin.



Shaina said:


> Just thinking, the new boy and his half-brown eye could make an interesting addition to your signature


I tried that but he's kind of squinty-eyed for lack of better description. And his eyes are far apart. So it's hard to make proportional like Ollie's. He looked kind of retarded when I made the same effect.

But i'll try a few more times.


----------



## kobe3001 (Sep 17, 2007)

I love his goofy perma-grin 
he is adorable! if it works out it would be nice to see a LOT more pics.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

RBark said:


> It's going good. Even though I was somewhat prepared for it, the playing is very unnerving. I know that the saying for northern breeds is "If there's no blood then it's all play" but it's rather terrifying at times.


Mine are that way too, they play rough, especially the two merles, and Shiner and this terrier I have here right now, they go NUTS. It's what prompted me to make my first post on dog forums. I thought Ripley and Frosty hated eachother, but everyone here was like, uh, they're having a good time....


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this thread! The boyfriend was in town this weekend, so I wasn't checking in. That'll teach me, won't it?!?

Can't wait to hear more of Kobe's story!


----------

